# looking to plow with escape



## nyrfan1991

I'm looking to plow with ford escape. just for small driveways nothing to crazy 
any ideas


----------



## NBI Lawn

nyrfan1991;1949226 said:


> I'm looking to plow with ford escape. just for small driveways nothing to crazy
> any ideas


Isn't an escape just an awd escort? You aren't serious are you?


----------



## nyrfan1991

yes it will be used for light duty plowing small driveways


----------



## dieselss

See if any plow manufacturers make a mount for it first


----------



## White Gardens

Subscribed!


----------



## dieselss

http://www.agricover.com/snowsport/


----------



## dieselss

http://www.snowbear.com/


----------



## dieselss

http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Auto-Plow-Personal-Snowplow/dp/B00F541DNO


----------



## dieselss

http://www.thefind.com/garden/info-personal-snow-plow


----------



## Rc2505

Just buy a snowblower and forget about it. Probably cost the same as one of those cheap plows, but will last 10 times longer


----------



## allagashpm

I know its not exactly the same but there is a guy around here that owns a Chinese restaurant, and he plows his lot with a Nissan xterra. Yes, he plows it roughly every inch or two. Don't know how long it will last or anything but just pointing out that it can be done if he wants. I wouldn't do anything more than your own driveway though.


----------



## Randall Ave

My wife has one. Only thing in front end is plastic and tin. I can't imagine what you would mount anything to. But if its what ya what to do try it.


----------



## jasonv

allagashpm;1949289 said:


> I know its not exactly the same but there is a guy around here that owns a Chinese restaurant, and *he plows his lot with a Nissan xterra*. Yes, he plows it roughly every inch or two. Don't know how long it will last or anything but just pointing out that it can be done if he wants. I wouldn't do anything more than your own driveway though.


xterra is NOT the same as a ford escape.
xterra is a body-on-frame TRUCK. Its a shortened nissan frontier with a passenger cabin instead of a truck bed.

I promise you that an xterra can take plenty of snow plowing.


----------



## jasonv

nyrfan1991;1949226 said:


> I'm looking to plow with ford escape. just for small driveways nothing to crazy
> any ideas


Using the word "plow" in the same sentence as "ford escape" is already too crazy. DON'T DO IT. It can't take that kind of work, even light plowing.


----------



## kolwnmstr

NBI Lawn;1949229 said:


> Isn't an escape just an awd escort? You aren't serious are you?


Your only thinking of the 3rd gen ones and he didn't say which year he has.

The 1st and second gens were build much differently than the new ones.

Granted I still would not plow with one. But this guy is from long island where the only driveways that have anywhere to put snow are way too big to plow with an suv. Around here you either have 3-4 car drives, or 500+ft ones. So even if he put a snow bear on it he's either in a situation where the plow is completely useless or the suv is.


----------



## Philbilly2

OK, I have to subscribe to this.

I have plenty of input, but it is best kept to myself.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get a v plow like this...


----------



## jomama45

SnoFarmer;1966575 said:


> Get a v plow like this...


What, do you velcro that thing to the headlights?


----------



## SnoFarmer

jomama45;1966585 said:


> What, do you velcro that thing to the headlights?


Probably and a bungee cord, just to be safe.


----------



## maxwellp

Here is about the right size.

Seriously I would buy a older truck and put a plow on it or get a good snowblower.


----------



## jonniesmooth

*snow plow on an Escape*

As the owner of said vehicle, a 4x4, a 2004 with 177,000 one owner miles, which vehicle in the course of it's 11 year life was a phenomenal car. It required less then $3,000 in hard repairs, the power steering pump and lines( a poor design from the factory) front brake lines (also a poor design from the factory) and brake pads all around. Other then routine maintenance.

We tried to get our mechanic to put a trailer hitch on it. He wouldn't.
The transmission/transfer case are the Achilles's heel on these cars.
The transmission has to be removed from the car to change the filter!

My wife came home last Friday. Says, "the escape is making a funny grinding noise"

So, I call the shop tell them it might be a cv joint, schedule an appointment for Monday.

The car isn't in the shop for an hour, they call, "you've got serious problems"

The rear output seal went, lost fluid, 1.5" play on the shaft.

Ford doesn't sell parts for the T case, only a new one.
Don't even bother asking the price, it's $1,500 labor, the engine has to come off the mounts, the alternator has to come off (3 hours there)

So That afternoon we went and bought a Jeep. And I have an Escape you can have for parts for $500.

The Escape is a great car, but it ain't made to work like a truck


----------



## Mike_C

Yeah it'll do fine, throw a 10ft municipal blade on it and a 5 yard V-box on the roof...what could possibly go wrong


----------



## jasburrito

The story always ends bad if you hear the words ford escape. The only good I have heard is they painted some bright yellow and they are easy to find in a parking lot.


----------



## doh

You know what. Escapes are available with a Class 3 hitch and good for up to 3500 lbs towing. I would look into a Back Blade that you can use to plow the driveway with.


----------



## Philbilly2

The mount is a direct fit to the escape...


----------



## Vac11

this is joke. This is like the guy who tries to pull a horse trailer with a F150. Dont do the job if your not gonna do it right. In the end your stuck with a car that useless after a short amount of time because its not meant to take that kind of abuse. If your only doing small driveways at lease use a F150 its still not the best thing but its better than that. Seriously think about an escape???


----------



## jasonv

Vac11;1969459 said:


> this is joke. This is like the guy who tries to pull a horse trailer with a F150. Dont do the job if your not gonna do it right. In the end your stuck with a car that useless after a short amount of time because its not meant to take that kind of abuse. If your only doing small driveways at lease use a F150 its still not the best thing but its better than that. Seriously think about an escape???


Uhm.... what's that about pulling horse trailers? I think you may not know what horses weigh.... a two-horse trailer WITH TWO HORSES can be (just barely) within the towing capacity of an ESCAPE. New f150 will run a towing capacity of *up to* 12,200 pounds. It would not be smart to argue that that would be the "wrong" tool to pull a few horses.

Not to say that an escape would be a smart tool to pull horses with, OR plow, but your example of pulling horses with an f150 is not well thought out.

Trailer;
http://www.fthr.com/products/horse-trailers/bumper-pull/9405-horse-trailer
That's a 1-2 horse trailer, weighs 1800# empty. Couple of LIGHT horses at 800# each and you're up to 3400#, which is 100# BELOW the limit for an ESCAPE to pull. Or just one more modest horse at 1000#, puts you at 2800# only.


----------



## Banksy

Run down to Lowes and buy a snow blower and trailer.


----------



## Doughboy12

jasonv;1969575 said:


> Uhm.... what's that about pulling horse trailers? I think you may not know what horses weigh.... a two-horse trailer WITH TWO HORSES can be (just barely) within the towing capacity of an ESCAPE. New f150 will run a towing capacity of *up to* 12,200 pounds. It would not be smart to argue that that would be the "wrong" tool to pull a few horses.
> 
> Not to say that an escape would be a smart tool to pull horses with, OR plow, but your example of pulling horses with an f150 is not well thought out.
> 
> Trailer;
> http://www.fthr.com/products/horse-trailers/bumper-pull/9405-horse-trailer
> That's a 1-2 horse trailer, weighs 1800# empty. Couple of LIGHT horses at 800# each and you're up to 3400#, which is 100# BELOW the limit for an ESCAPE to pull. Or just one more modest horse at 1000#, puts you at 2800# only.


Yes...........cause that's the horse trailer he was talking about....Thumbs Up


----------



## Plowtoy

So you guys are all saying it cant be done? Ever see a plow on a Jeep Cherokee? Pretty much the same thing. NO REAL FRAME, unibody construction. 

Knowing what I know about escapes and their transmissions, im with you. But it can be done with enough welding and rigging. It'd probably be a great small driveway machine...for a while...


----------



## jasonv

Doughboy12;1970051 said:


> Yes...........cause that's the horse trailer he was talking about....Thumbs Up


Do you see where he mentioned a specific horse trailer?
He didn't. He implied ANY horse trailer.


----------



## jasonv

Plowtoy;1970066 said:


> So you guys are all saying it cant be done? Ever see a plow on a Jeep Cherokee? Pretty much the same thing. NO REAL FRAME, unibody construction.
> 
> Knowing what I know about escapes and their transmissions, im with you. But it can be done with enough welding and rigging. It'd probably be a great small driveway machine...for a while...


I don't think that anybody claimed that it *could not* be done.


----------



## JB1

All great ideas or not so great ideas usually start off with a few beers and a hell yeah that will work.


----------



## Plowtoy

jasonv;1970072 said:


> I don't think that anybody claimed that it *could not* be done.


With all the negitive responces, you could have fooled me. Sometimes you have to work with what you have...


----------



## jasonv

Plowtoy;1970167 said:


> With all the negitive responces, you could have fooled me. Sometimes you have to work with what you have...


There's a big difference between SHOULD NOT and CAN NOT.

Nobody HAS to rig a plow up to a vehicle that can't handle it adequately. For less money, he can end up with equipment that can do a better job. Won't be a plow, but it will clean snow, and won't take out his car while doing it.


----------



## Vac11

Wow I'm totally amazed that nobody on this form knows wat an example is. So to inform all its something of a different topic that people can relate to to get a point across. Truly amazed that nobody knows and goes haywire cuz I used the word horse trailer on a plow site


----------



## Vac11

Vac11;1970421 said:


> Wow I'm totally amazed that nobody on this form knows wat an example is. So to inform all its something of a different topic that people can relate to to get a point across. Truly amazed that nobody knows and goes haywire cuz I used the word horse trailer on a plow site


Like nobody has seen a guy on the freeway pulling a big gooseneck horse trailer with a 150


----------



## peteo1

jasonv;1970184 said:


> There's a big difference between SHOULD NOT and CAN NOT.
> 
> Nobody HAS to rig a plow up to a vehicle that can't handle it adequately. For less money, he can end up with equipment that can do a better job. Won't be a plow, but it will clean snow, and won't take out his car while doing it.


I'll agree with you on that. While Ford says you can pull 12k with an f150 I'd would say you shouldn't, at least I wouldn't. It's ridiculous what manufacturers say you can tow nowadays. I just don't buy that you can safely tow 6 tons with a half ton truck


----------



## Vac11

peteo1;1970503 said:


> I'll agree with you on that. While Ford says you can pull 12k with an f150 I'd would say you shouldn't, at least I wouldn't. It's ridiculous what manufacturers say you can tow nowadays. I just don't buy that you can safely tow 6 tons with a half ton truck


Thank u and that's why I used that example why u should not professionally plow with an escape. With that out the way we can all go back to talking about plowing haha


----------



## jasonv

Vac11;1970534 said:


> Thank u and that's why I used that example why u should not professionally plow with an escape. With that out the way we can all go back to talking about plowing haha


Again the invalid assumptions flowing from you... NOWHERE did he say "professionally".


----------



## Doughboy12

jasonv;1972393 said:


> Again the invalid assumptions flowing from you... NOWHERE did he say "professionally".


Well he didn't post in the HOMEOWNER section now did he?
He in fact posted in the New To The INDUSTRY section...:waving:

Your assumptions are far worse than Vac11's...assuming his are bad.


----------

